# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Live Broadcast: Sun, 28 Oct, 8pm EDT

## Davo

The engineers will be doing another live broadcast on Sunday, 26 Oct, at 8:00pm EDT (2000 hrs)

OUR USTREAM CHANNEL: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hyrel


You can lurk and listen, or log in and ask questions.

Cheers,
Davo
Team Hyrel

----------


## Davo

The recording of this broadcast should be available on ustream for 30 days.

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/54546881

After that, it should be available on youtube.

----------


## Davo

Note, on this broadcast we announced upcoming SLA and Gantry options. And that over a dozen new heads were in development. And that Hyrel compatible Lasers would be available for purchase from another party before the end of the year.

----------

